# john deere 4040



## valdo91 (Sep 11, 2009)

can someone tell me if a jd 4040 can have 110 horse power ?


----------



## JDGnut (Mar 21, 2006)

Its rated at 90HP.. but with pump work it could make 110hp... the 4230 was basically the same engine rated at 100HP.. (404) the 4240 stepped up to the 466 and was rated at 110hp.. 
If you're just looking for tractor specs.. tractordata is a quick place to go.. 
TractorData.com - John Deere tractors sorted by model


----------

